# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Новый вирус, выводит из строя компьютер при своем обнаружении

## CyberWriter

Новый тип вредоносного программного обеспечения парализует работу компьютера при его обнаружении в ходе антивирусных проверок, нанося просто катастрофический удар своим жертвам. Вирус, названный Cisco Systems как Rombertik, перехватывает любой, даже самый простой текст, введенный в окне браузера. Далее, в соответствии с сообщением блога Cisco’s Talos Group, датируемым этим понедельником, вирус распространяется через спам и фишинговые письма, передает habrahabr.ru. Rombertik легко проводит несколько серий проверок после своего запуска на компьютере под управлением Windows и продолжает действовать, определяя, детектируется ли он антивирусными программами. Следует отметить, что такое поведение не является необычным для некоторых типов вредоносных программ, но Rombertik «уникален тем, что он достаточно активно пытается уничтожить данные на компьютере, если обнаруживает определенные следы анализа наличия вредоносных программ», — именно так описал вирус Бен Бейкер и Алекс Чиу из Talos Group. Похожие вредоносные программы («Wiper») использовались в 2013 году в атаках против объектов, расположенных в Южной Корее, и в атаке против Sony Pictures Entertainment в прошлом году. Обе атаки приписываются американским правительством Северной Корее. Последняя проверка Rombertik – наиболее опасная. Он вычисляет 32-битный хэш ресурса в памяти, и если этот ресурс или же время компиляции были изменены, Rombertik запускает процесс самоуничтожения.Сначала целью программы становится главная загрузочная запись Master Boot Record (MBR) в первом секторе жесткого диска ПК, которую компьютер использует для загрузки операционной системы. Если Rombertik не может получить доступ к MBR, он уничтожает все файлы в домашней папке пользователя, шифруя каждый случайным ключом RC4. После того, как MBR или домашняя папка были зашифрованы, компьютер перезагружается. MBR попадает в бесконечный цикл, не дающий компьютеру загрузиться. На экране появляется надпись «Carbon crack attempt, failed (Попытка взлома провалилась)». После установки на компьютере, вирус сам себя распаковывает. Около 97 процентов распакованного файла создано таким образом, чтобы сделать его похожим на реальный код. Вирус состоит из 75 изображения и 8000 ложных функций, на самом деле никогда не использующихся. «Этот вирус пытается сделать невозможным для антивирусников просмотр каждой функции», — написал Talos. Он также пытается избежать попадания в «песочницы», или практикует карантин на некоторое время до окончания его проверки. Некоторые вредоносные программы пытаются переждать этот период, надеясь после этого проснуться и начать действовать. Rombertik остается активным и записывает один байт данных в память 960 млн. раз, что затрудняет анализ антивирусными программами. «И если антивирусник в это время пытается зафиксировать все 960 миллионов записей, размер лог файла может увеличиться до 100 гигабайт,» — написал Talos.

Источник: http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-05-08/16097

----------

lev_arris,  Swen

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mihaelkan

Мда уж. Раньше было качай что хочешь , делай что хочешь. Сейчас и в почту зайти опасно не то что фильм скачать...

----------

